# Santas for 2014



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Getting these ready for sale this year. Have to change eyes on one Santa. Lol look kind of beady eyed


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

Very nice. Loving Santa. Is there a pattern you could share? Thank you.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

mooseymom93 said:


> Very nice. Loving Santa. Is there a pattern you could share? Thank you.


I just drew a rather basic santa shape and it is done in punch needle and the star ...well that is just a star...


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice job!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Are you selling these?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> Are you selling these?


yes...sold nearly 150 of the ornaments last yr so decided I really need to get many made up again for this year


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

How do we purchase?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

These are not knitted, right? Is it needle work?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> These are not knitted, right? Is it needle work?


It is an old craft called punch needle


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Punch and loop like in making a rug? Very nice.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

CharleenR said:


> Punch and loop like in making a rug? Very nice.


Similar done with single strand of embroidery floss


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Sue Fish said:


> It is an old craft called punch needle


Got it... thanks. They're beauties. I love how in the year 2014 lots of "old"-type needle/hook skills are resurging. I know that knitting, crocheting, embroidery, etc. are very popular in my area. Even kids and teenagers are wanted to learn these skills. Sewing, I find that it too is also coming back to vogue.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I think I bought six last year, I was very satisfied with Sue's work. At present time she is working on a passport holder for me.


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

Sue's work is so lovely that I had a scissors holder/case shipped all the way to Kimberley (where the first ever diamond was found) in South Africa.
It now has pride position in my display cabinet.

I am considering putting in an order for her Christmas decorations to give as gifts this year.

Will contact you with a PM Sue, if need be.

Natalie


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These look terrific!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You are amazing and so organized. The holidays must be a joy for you since you are so well prepared!! Beautiful work as always.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

jeannietta said:


> You are amazing and so organized. The holidays must be a joy for you since you are so well prepared!! Beautiful work as always.


Thank you and yes with doing a craft sale in Nov. I need to get an early start..these take a good bit of work from start to finish,, and I hate to feel rushed lol


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are very cute


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love them, haven't done punch needle in a few years


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love them


----------



## emily hayes (May 15, 2011)

Well that did it. I have to get back to trying those santas out. I do ok with the little xmas socks but the santas have so far eluded me. I have been using 2 strands of floss, maybe 1 strand will work better? Lovely work Sue and I love seeing what you are making, cards etc.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

They look very nice and I could not tell they were punch needle.


----------



## chrisboldo (Jan 31, 2011)

So Kewl, love those....


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow!! I've wondered where your punch needle projects were. They're beautiful. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

blawler said:


> Wow!! I've wondered where your punch needle projects were. They're beautiful. Aloha... Bev


Lol oh yes time to get them going again..hope to come up with new style..will see


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## mildred zilka (Oct 13, 2012)

Got a price on the Santa's. I would like to have about six of them.
Millie


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Great work...Lovely *eye candy*!!!!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Cute.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Cute.


Thanks...I have NONE left now  just prepped more to start working on..good hand work for the evenings in front of the tv


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

Very nice work, so cute


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Wonderful work Sue!
I bought 2 Santas last year and am interested in more. Please let me know what you are charging this year.
Your work is exquisite!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Judyh said:


> Wonderful work Sue!
> I bought 2 Santas last year and am interested in more. Please let me know what you are charging this year.
> Your work is exquisite!


Thank you..


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

I am interested in one of them too, they are beautiful. Will you PM me the cost?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

CharleenR said:


> I am interested in one of them too, they are beautiful. Will you PM me the cost?


Working on yours now...I enjoy making these, so it is fun to get back into it


----------



## Paintpuddle (Jun 25, 2014)

Are these punch needle pieces? I am just learning .


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Paintpuddle said:


> Are these punch needle pieces? I am just learning .


Yes they are....


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

lori2637 said:


> Love them, haven't done punch needle in a few years


You should get back to it..a nice portable little craft you can easily do while enjoying summer on the porch lol


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

They are so cute.


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Paintpuddle said:


> Are these punch needle pieces? I am just learning .


How are you doing with the 
Punch needle project?


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

Paintpuddle said:


> Are these punch needle pieces? I am just learning .


How are you doing with your punch needle?


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

Such Talent!


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

grandmann said:


> I think I bought six last year, I was very satisfied with Sue's work. At present time she is working on a passport holder for me.


Thanks. I really need to work out a new design for next year


----------

